# New Ministry



## scottmaciver (Jan 26, 2016)

Please remember the PB's own Craig Scott as he crosses the pond from Scotland to begin his ministry in America!

http://stornowayrpcs.org/craig-scotts-visa-approval/


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Jan 26, 2016)

Mr Scott was, by the Lord's good hand, the means that dragged me kicking and screaming from a dangerous Evangelical sell out to Liberalism into the fullness of the liberty of Christ's service.

Grand Rapids has gained a true servant of the Lord.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 26, 2016)

God speed to Craig as he ventures forth from his recent ministry in Stornoway to the U.S of A.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 26, 2016)

Very much looking forward to having Mr. Scott in the RPCNA. 

Scotland's loss is America's gain.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2016)

I've listened to some of his sermons at First RP (from some months ago) on SermonAudio and they are excellent. Take a listen sometime, those of you who have not.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 26, 2016)

It's be nice to see more ministers going the other way across the ocean, seeing the UK's spiritual state versus America's.


----------



## Gforce9 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------

